# Tips and Tricks for 7D II, 70 D, 600EX-RT



## surapon (Dec 19, 2014)

http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/education/tipsandtricks.do?utm_source=newsletter_december_3_14&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Newsletter


Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## Click (Dec 19, 2014)

Thank you for sharing Mr Surapon.

Have a great day Sir.


----------



## surapon (Dec 19, 2014)

Click said:


> Thank you for sharing Mr Surapon.
> 
> Have a great day Sir.



Dear Friend, Mr. Click.
You are welcome, Sir, And Have a great weekend.
Surapon


----------



## Northbird (Dec 19, 2014)

Click said:


> Thank you for sharing Mr Surapon.
> 
> Have a great day Sir.



+ 1


----------

